# VISIT VISA overstaying in UAE help



## grimjoww1

I have a friend who have overstayed now for almost 6 months. The problem is before, he had a company visit visa and was given work then we found out that the company didnt even paid the extension of the visa. So we decided to let him resign to the company because they didnt paid the extension and didnt even processed his employment visa also. There was no contract signed as well. Unfortunately the company has his passport and the employer wouldnt give it back to him. Until now they are still holding on with the passport. 
That is the reason why 6 months had passed and still cannot go out of the country to exit because of no passport. How much fines would be imposed with 6 months overstaying? If the fines will be paid, will he still be detained or banned?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maz25

The fines will need to be paid before your friend is allowed to leave. It's AED 100 for each and every day that he has overstayed by.

I would advise that he contacts the embassy immediately and seek consular help. They will be able to advise him of his rights and hopefully guide him so that he get his status in the country sorted out or at least be able to leave (I doubt that he would be allowed to leave though without paying the fines - without a contract, it's also very difficult to prove his story, without again admitting to working illegally, which would still attract trouble!)


----------



## Divebum

You need to talk to the ministry of employment, they can force the employer to hand back his passport. The big problem you will have is the over stay of 6 months, ignorance is no defence out here, he knew he had to have a valid vies to stay here. The usual cost per day for out staying your visa is 100aed, so this could run into thousands! Plus the chances are he will be banned from the UAE. 
The other alternative is for your friend to go his embassy and seek advice there. 
At the end of the day he is going to have a problem and it's going to be an expensive one.


----------



## grimjoww1

We are ready to pay the fines for him though once we'll get the passport back and hopefully we can ask the immigration for a discount since the sponsor of his visa was the company he has worked with. I know its gonna be an expensive one but ive heard that there is a limit of a overstaying fine if its true. Will there be any chance as well to work again if he can find a new employer then exit and come back for an employment visa?


----------



## bigbang70

Go to court on the over-stay, They will give you a big discount. you will be in court better part of the day but well worth it. My fines were 4700 AED. After court, 208 AED


----------



## grimjoww1

thanks Bigbang... ill look into your advice. How many days did you manage to finish the case filing to the court? Hopefully it will be worth it. Was your situation the same as well?


----------



## bigbang70

My situation was, an employer applied for my visa. There was a complaint against the business at the labor office so the application was frozen. In the mean-time my visit visa ran out. My new employer took me to immigration, we went around and around. Next thing I know Ii have a court date for the next week.. That was in Al Ain... Now back a year and a half ago, I overstayed, and went to Dubai immigration, and owed 6200 AED, and went around myself and saw the captain and he gave me a discount down to 2100AED. Just go yourself a be very respectful. Shmooze a little bit and tell them how sorry you are for overstaying and that it will not happen again. and they will help you. be sure you have the money to pay right then, because if you come the next day NO DISCOUNT. (remember the more time you spend the deeper the discount.. At least from my experience.


----------



## Divebum

You know the other very sad thing about all of this is, it all depends upon your nationality. 
In the job I do I come across a varied number of different nationalities and each can have a totally different experience to the same problem depending on which passport you hold. 
Sad I know but a fact of living in the UAE.


----------



## bigbang70

Lots of Pakistani and afghani in court so it must be worth something I was the only westerner there. I'm sure everyone got some sort of discount..


----------



## grimjoww1

top


----------



## miggybhai

bigbang70 said:


> Go to court on the over-stay, They will give you a big discount. you will be in court better part of the day but well worth it. My fines were 4700 AED. After court, 208 AED


Bigbang im in a similar situation i have overstayed to the tune of 6k.....just trying to get ehe money to pay the fines....can you tell me where this court is plz


----------



## BedouGirl

grimjoww1 said:


> I have a friend who have overstayed now for almost 6 months. The problem is before, he had a company visit visa and was given work then we found out that the company didnt even paid the extension of the visa. So we decided to let him resign to the company because they didnt paid the extension and didnt even processed his employment visa also. There was no contract signed as well. Unfortunately the company has his passport and the employer wouldnt give it back to him. Until now they are still holding on with the passport.
> That is the reason why 6 months had passed and still cannot go out of the country to exit because of no passport. How much fines would be imposed with 6 months overstaying? If the fines will be paid, will he still be detained or banned?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


But he still doesn't have his passport? I would say your first step is to report the company holding his passport. Not sure whether that would be to Immigration or the Ministry of Labour to report the company. You can't sort anything out till he has his passport.


----------



## bigbang70

Go to immigration and tell them you want to go to court about your fines.. I went with my friends PRO so he handled everything...not sure about the procedure..but you can find out at immigration, I also over-stayed another time and just asked the captain for a discount, It took my 6700 aed to 2100 aed, if you do this however, be sure you have the money. The discount only lasts while your there. Lesson learned.


----------

